# Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein



## michel66 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
einer meiner Arbeitskollegen erzählte mir heute folgendes, was ich gar nicht glauben wollte:

Dieser gesagte Arbeitskollege wohnt in Bayern (1. Wohnsitz), arbeitet als Monteur einige Monate im Jahr in Schleswig-Holstein.
Sinnvollerweise wollte er seine Freizeit hier in S.-Holstein sinnvoll nutzen und machte hier seinen Jahresfischereischein mit Prüfung.

Nun war er wieder in seiner Heimat Bayern und wollte dort den Fischereischein umschreiben lassen, damit er z.B.: im Main angeln kann, der praktisch vor seiner Haustür fließt.

Nun kommt das Problem ... Bayern erkennt den Jahrefischereischein Schleswig-Holsteins aber nicht an, und überträgt diesen also nicht. Folglich müßte er in Bayern nochmal den Kurs inkl. Prüfung ablegen. #d

So hat man ihm das erklärt.

Meine Frage an Euch ... stimmt das alles so, was die bay. Ämter da erzählen und gibt es tatsächlich keine Möglichkeit der Umschreibung/Anerkennung oder so???? Sind die Länder tatsächlich so bekloppt untereinander????? |kopfkrat

Ich freue mich von Euch zu hören.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Das ist so korrekt!

Wenn zur Zeit der Fischereiprüfung der erste Wohnsitz bzw. der gewöhnliche Aufenthalt in Bayern ist, muss die Prüfung, um in Bayern anerkannt zu werden, in Bayern abgelegt werden.
Also: Die Prüfung, die trotzdem in einem anderen Bundesland abgelegt wurde, wird dann in Bayern nicht anerkannt und damit ist die Umschreibung eines Fischereischeines eines anderen Bundeslandes dann generell nicht möglich.


----------



## michel66 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

@ Toni_1962: vielen Dank für die schnelle Info

... unvorstellbar, das wäre ja so, als würde man den KFZ-Führerschein in den anderen Bundesländern nicht anerkennen.
Nun, das ist halt Deutschland. #q


----------



## duck_68 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Warum kompliziert?? Fischereischeine sind Ländersache, also steht es den Ländern frei, das Gesetz entsprechend zu handhaben - hätte Dein Arbeitskollege sich VORHER erkundigt, müsste er den Schein nicht zweimal machen


----------



## michel66 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

rein von der Logik her informiere ich mich ja auch nicht, ob mein Führerschein in Hessen gültig ist, weil es einfach logisch ist, das der in allen Bundesländern anerkannt wird, unabhängig davon, in welchem Land dieser ausgestellt worden ist. So hätte ich es auf den Angelschein bezogen auch für logisch angesehen.


----------



## duck_68 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Führerschein ist Bundesangelegenheit und Fischereischein ist Ländersache wie schon gesagt ist ein kleiner Unterschied - früher sind z.B. viele Franken einfach nach "Schlitz" in Hessen gefahren und haben sich dort den Schein einfach auf der Gemeinde ausstellen klassen - Hessen hatte damals noch keine Prüfung - Bayern sehr wohl - diese "Schlitzer-Scheine" wurden damals schon nicht von Vereinen anerkannt - so ist es Heute eben mit den Scheinen anderer Bundesländer....


----------



## michel66 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

ja, es ist nur sehr schade, das es so ist .... ich hätte gehofft, meinem Kollegen morgen gerne etwas positiveres mitteilen zu können.


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Er kann ja mal versuchen, sich nach Niedersachsen umzumelden, nach ein paar Wochen nach bayern zurück zu ziehen und dann den Fischereischein umschreiben zu lassen. Vielleicht schläft ja da mal jemand auf dem Bürgermeisteramt (oder wie das auch immer in Bayern heißen mag)


----------



## Metallkopp (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Guten abend zusammen,

meine Frage passt so halb in den Thread...
Und zwar bin ich demnächst für 5 Monate in Schleswig-Holstein und würde die Zeit gern nutzen um den Schein zu machen aber mein erster Wohnsitz liegt in BaWü... 
Ist bei dieser Konstellation mit ähnlichen Problemen zu rechnen oder liegt das mal wieder an der bayrischen Bürokratie?
Der Witz ist das ich den Schein BaWü auch dieses Jahr nicht machen kann weil ich an den Vorbereitungslehrgängen nicht teilnehemn kann...
Vielen Dank für die Antworten

der Thomas


----------



## bacalo (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Der Förderalismus (Länderhoheit) ist in meinen Augen ein Ärgernis. Viele Mitarbeiter der Exekutive verstecken sich hinter dem Landesrecht. 
Ob dies im EU-Zeitalter noch konform ist, möchte ich bezweifeln.

@Metallkopp,

zu deiner Frage könnte die unter Jagd- und Fischereibehörde deines Landkreises weiterhelfen. 

Gruß
bacalo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*



Metallkopp schrieb:


> Guten abend zusammen,
> 
> meine Frage passt so halb in den Thread...
> Und zwar bin ich demnächst für 5 Monate in Schleswig-Holstein und würde die Zeit gern nutzen um den Schein zu machen aber mein erster Wohnsitz liegt in BaWü...
> ...



Wenn dein erster Wohnsitz in BaWü liegt und Du den Schein in Schl-Hols machen willst, was hat das bitte mit der Bürokratie in Bayern zu tun?
Da müsstest Du schon bei Dir in BaWü nachfragen ob das geht. Das hat ja nun mit Bayern oder irgend einem anderen Bundesland nichts zu tun.

Im übrigen finde ich es schon ganz gut und richtig das man seinen Schein in dem Bundesland macht in dem man seinen ersten Wohnsitz hat. Und da sollte auch garkein EU-Recht irgend eine Handhabe haben.


----------



## Ulli3D (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*

Was hindert Dich, Deinen 1. Wohnsitz für ein paar Monate zu verlegen?


----------



## Mikesch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*



Metallkopp schrieb:


> Guten abend zusammen,
> 
> meine Frage passt so halb in den Thread...
> Und zwar bin ich demnächst für 5 Monate in Schleswig-Holstein und würde die Zeit gern nutzen um den Schein zu machen aber mein erster Wohnsitz liegt in BaWü...
> ...


In diesem Fall gleicht BA-WÜ Bayern, auch hier gilt das Wohnsitzprinzip.


----------



## frank67 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz Bayern, Prüfung Schleswig-Holstein*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn dein erster Wohnsitz in BaWü liegt und Du den Schein in Schl-Hols machen willst, was hat das bitte mit der Bürokratie in Bayern zu tun?
> Da müsstest Du schon bei Dir in BaWü nachfragen ob das geht. Das hat ja nun mit Bayern oder irgend einem anderen Bundesland nichts zu tun.
> 
> Im übrigen finde ich es schon ganz gut und richtig das man seinen Schein in dem Bundesland macht in dem man seinen ersten Wohnsitz hat. Und da sollte auch garkein EU-Recht irgend eine Handhabe haben.


 

und was findest du so gut daran?


----------

